# Yellow River, WTF? Advice please



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So we tried out a new spot today in the kayaks, launched at the ward basin ramp, cant think of the name of the fish camp, paid our five bucks and paddled away. start throwing a beetle spin, plastic worm, slash-bait, rattle trap, and my wife had a gold spoon. fished all around and under tons of trees/logs without the first bite all day. didnt even see a fish that would bite a hook. saw tons of huge mullet and big groups a gar. i was surprised at how deep some of the spots were, 10 feet from shore and my FF was showing 20+ depth most of the day. What could we try next? Maybe catfishing?? Are there bass to be caught within paddling distance of the fish camp (~2 miles)? thanks for any tips.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd try the 87 bridge launch next time. Tide could've played a part in the bite. I have better luck further up river you go the better I personally do on bream bass catfish etc...


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

The lower end of Yellow/Blackwater River Basin is usually better in cooler weather, end of October-March. Up river works better in the warmer months; I agree with tips n tails. Maybe put in at Log Lake Landing in Holt.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

white spinnerbait with willow/colorado combo. water should be up a little. or atleast moving.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

It's been a full moon recently...bite has been at night due to night feeding...I ALWAYS have better luck before and after the full moon....but up river is better in the summer like others have said.


----------

